# 

## Sonika

> Papież jest w stanie krytycznym - podał rzecznik Watykanu Joaquin Navarro-Valls. Papież przyjął ostatnie namaszczenie.
> 
> Papież przeszedł zawał sercowo - wieńcowy. Jan Paweł II podjął decyzję żeby nie jechać do szpitala.
> 
> Papież jest przytomny i spokojny, ma jasny umysł mimo swego stanu - jeszcze o godzinie 6.00 rano w piątek odprawił mszę świętą - poinformował Watykan.


Jak smutno.......  :cry: 
 :cry:

----------


## osowa

Papież jest najcudowniejszym człowiekiem na świecie  ...modlimy się wszyscy za jego zdrowie

----------


## ziaba

Każdy ma swój czas  pożegnania i odejścia.

 :sad:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

To już stary, zmęczony człowiek. 

Błędem byłoby dopuszczać do sytuacji takiej, w jakiej znalazła się Terri Schiavo - a do tego to wszystko zmierza...

----------


## Eluś

Bardzo smutno. Wspominam pobyt w Krakowie na błoniach spotkanie z Papieżem przykład najbardziej nieprawdopodobnej   podróży gdzie  przeżyliśmy niezapomniane chwile. Dla mnie jeden z bardzo  nielicznych autorytetów.

----------


## Sonika

> To już stary, zmęczony człowiek. 
> 
> Błędem byłoby dopuszczać do sytuacji takiej, w jakiej znalazła się Terri Schiavo - a do tego to wszystko zmierza...



To co zrobili z Terri jest przerażające.
Jak można w cywilizowanym świecie zagłodzić człowieka na śmierć?
I to w imię prawa?

Miejmy nadzieję, że nasz Papież ma najlepszą opiekę z możliwych.

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

To jedno. Utrzymywanie na siłe przy zyciu to druga sprawa.

----------

> To jedno. Utrzymywanie na siłe przy zyciu to druga sprawa.


Zgadzam się z Tobą. Każdy ma prawo do *godnej* śmierci w czasie wyznaczonym przez NAJWYŻSZEGO.
Rozwój medycyny to prawo... jakby to ująć... może nie tyle ograniczył, co wypaczył.
Myślę, że Papież, póki będzie miał na to wpływ, nie dopuści do sytuacji w jakiej znalazła się Terri.

----------


## Teska

...przykre to bardzo.....ale wiadomo,ze kiedys to musiało nastąpić...  :cry:

----------

Kiedyś (niestety) ten dzień nastąpi     :cry:  Bardzo, bardzo mi smutno...
BabaB

----------


## osowa

Proszę nie smućcie się – bądżcie dobrej myśli – ja jestem, ufam... Wy też zaufajce

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

A ja chciałbym wierzyć, że Papież odejdzie kiedy nadejdzie jego czas a nie kiedy zadecydują o tym lekarze.

----------


## Honorata

Trzeba się goraco modlić ot co i dac spokój temu medilanemu szaleństwu jakie się rozpętało wokól choroby papieża, wscibstwo dziennikarzy przekracza jzu wszelkie granice.
A poza tym, nikt nie wie, kiedy odejdziemy. To nei my sie powołujemy do zycia i nie my konczymy swoje zycie. To sie decyduje poza nami, nei probujmy tego zmieniac...

----------


## aha26

Smutno mi bardzo bo mysle,ze nasz Papiez jest juz tak chory,ze nie przetrzyma tego  :cry:

----------


## suikam

Jesli to już nadszedł JEGO czas to chyba lepiej aby godnie odszedl, a nie był na siłe podtrzymywany przy zyciu przez lekarzy. Ten wielki człowiek wystarczająco się już chyba nacierpiał w życiu

----------


## osowa przepraszająca



----------


## migota

Nie wyobrażam sobie innego papieża i swiata bez TEGO papieża.
Gdy JEGO zabraknie to jakby poł świata ubyło.
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## ponury63

Każdy jest śmiertelny... Absolutnie każdy...

I należy tylko czerpać z tej wielkiej lekcji pokory, jaką daje nam Jan Paweł II w tych trudnych dniach. Jak bardzo chce nam coś jeszcze powiedzieć, i jak bardzo ciężko mu ze świadomością, że powiedzieć nie może...

Tylko Bóg zdecyduje, kiedy odejdzie.
I wierzę, że Papież czeka na tą decyzję ze spokojem.. z takim spokojem, jakiego nie ma nikt z nas.
ON nas zostawia... ale idzie tam, gdzie na pewno zawsze pragnął być...... 


..i choć nam jest tak ciężko, myślę że Jemu jest radośnie......



"Obecna niemoc Ojca Świętego Jana Pawła II jest szczególnym znakiem dla świata - powiedział metropolita lubelski abp Józef Życiński. Ojciec Święty nigdy nie ograniczał się do wskazania tego, co było bolesne, ale zawsze akcentował nadzieję. 

Abp Życiński przypomniał, że w tym wyraża się dewiza biskupia papieża: "Totus Tuus" ("Cały Twój"). Oznacza ona: "nie zatrzymać nic dla siebie, ale wszystko oddać Bogu". To jest najgłębszy sens obecnych jego zmagań i naszej solidarności z Ojcem Świętym - powiedział metropolita lubelski." [_za www.wp.pl_]

----------


## Hanula

> ..i choć nam jest tak ciężko, myślę że Jemu jest radośnie......


Też tak myślę..., że cieszy sie na spotkanie z Panem, jak św. Teresa od Dzięciątka Jezus.

----------


## migota

...ale jakże ciężko rozstać się z TAKIM człowiekiem    :cry:

----------


## Maggie

Ja chyba też jutro posadzę drzewko ku pamięci naszego Ojca Świętego. Może wczesną magnolię, żeby kwitła pięknie, biało na rocznicę tego smutnego kwietniowego dnia...

A On pewnie gdzieś tam wędruje już po niebiańskich halach, bez wózka inwalidzkiego i brzemienia choroby. Tak jak za dawnych lat ...

Mimi, dzięki za pomysł   :smile:

----------


## Didi

Św. Tereska umierając powiedziała:
"Teraz dopiero zacznę działać"
Liczę również na "działanie" Ojca Świętego.
[*]

----------


## Ew-ka

* EPITAFIUM
 JAN PAWEL II
 SLOWA*


 Dlaczego,
 dopiero sluchamy Cie teraz ?

 gdy drzwi zamkniete
 gdy plecy zgarbione schowane za cieniem
 gdy juz nie wrócisz
 gdy juz nic nie powiesz

 Dlaczego..? 
 Dlaczego,dopiero teraz
 ten glos taki glosny ?

 gdy szept ostatni zabrzmial jak krzyk
 gdy slow juz nie bedzie i nie bedzie radosci
 gdy oddech uspiony
 gdy cisza z Twych ust

 Dlaczego..?


 Dlaczego
 dopiero teraz
 uczymy sie slow ?

 gdy zapisane po brzeg pamietniki
 gdy wypowiedziane do ostatniego wszystkie
 gdy ksiag karty i pamiec tylko zrodlem
 gdy uczenie ich teraz jest tak trudne
 Dlaczego..?

----------


## Daria

Płacząc i użalając się nad sobą jesteśmy ogromnymi egoistami! Pomyślmy że nasz Papież jest teraz tam dokąd zawsze dążył - u Źródeł Światła. Jego miejsce jest napewno tuż obok Pana - przecież On tak wiele dla nas (ludzi) zrobił.
Ubolewamy że odszedł NASZ Papież , ale przecież umiłowany był na całym świecie - nie mniej cierpi brazylijczyk i filipińczyk, dla którego Jan Paweł II nie był rodakiem, lecz był człowiekiem o nieprzebranych pokładach miłości i ogromnej mądrości, którą próbował przekazywać we wszystkie odległe zakątki świata.

Powinniśmy się cieszyć, że Jan Paweł II miał tak wiele czasu dla nas jako jednostek i dla całego świata - przecież tyle miał przeszkód po drodze. Nie smućmy się, że czas ten dobiegł końca. Cieszmy się że Papież miał siłę aby służyć Bogu długo i tak pokornie. Przecież pomimo wieku i choroby głosił Słowo Pana do samego końca.
Więc teraz zamiast łez i goryczy, oddajmy mu należyty szacunek i wspominajmy z uśmiechem, aby również nasze dzieci znały go jak my.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Ja w TĘ SOBOTĘ zasadziłam na działce magnolie o białych kwiatkach...

Niech będzie dla mnie i dla moich dzieci symbolem tego Pięknego Człowieka...

Który już teraz wędruje po najwyższych górach Nieba, Amen...

----------


## ponury63

LITANIA DO WSZYSTKICH ŚWIĘTYCH	

Święta Maryjo, módl się za niego. 
Święta Boża Rodzicielko, módl się za niego. 
Święta Matko Kościoła, módl się za niego. 
Święta Maryjo, zbawienie ludu rzymskiego, módl się za niego. 
Święci Michale, Gabrielu i Rafale, módlcie się za niego. 
Wszyscy święci Aniołowie, módlcie się za niego. 

Święty Józefie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Janie Chrzcicielu, módl się za niego. 
Wszyscy święci Patriarchowie i Prorocy, módlcie się za niego. 

Święci Piotrze i Pawle, módlcie się za niego. 
Święty Andrzeju, módl się za niego. 
Święty Janie i Jakubie, módlcie się za niego. 
Święty Tomaszu, módl się za niego. 
Święty Mateuszu, módl się za niego. 
Święty Macieju, módl się za niego. 
Święty Łukaszu, módl się za niego. 
Święty Marku, módl się za niego. 
Wszyscy święci Apostołowie i Ewangeliści, módlcie się za niego. 

Święty Barnabo, módl się za niego. 
Święta Mario Magdaleno, módl się za niego. 
Wszyscy święci Uczniowie Pańscy, módlcie się za niego. 

Święty Klemensie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Kalikście, módl się za niego. 
Święty Fabianie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Korneliuszu, módl się za niego. 
Święty Sykstusie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Janie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Marcinie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Damazy, módl się za niego. 
Święty Leonie Wielki, módl się za niego. 
Święty Grzegorzu Wielki, módl się za niego. 
Święty Leonie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Piusie, módl się za niego. 
Wszyscy święci Papieże Rzymscy, módlcie się za niego. 

Święty Szczepanie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Wawrzyńcze, módl się za niego. 
Święci pierwsi Męczennicy Rzymscy, módlcie się za niego. 
Święty Ignacy Antiocheński, módl się za niego. 
Święty Hipolicie, módl się za niego. 
Święci Justynie i Apoloniuszu, módlcie się za niego. 
Święty Tarsycjuszu, módl się za niego. 
Święty Sebastianie, módl się za niego. 
Święte Perpetuo i Felicyto, módlcie się za niego. 
Święta Agnieszko, módl się za niego. 
Święta Cecylio, módl się za niego. 
Święta Eugenio, módl się za niego. 
Święta Mario Goretti, módl się za niego. 
Wszyscy święci Męczennicy, módlcie się za niego. 

Święty Ambroży, módl się za niego. 
Święty Hieronimie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Augustynie, módl się za niego. 
Święty Atanazy, módl się za niego. 
Święci Bazyli i Grzegorzu z Nazjanzu, módlcie się za niego. 
Święty Janie Chryzostomie, módl się za niego. 
Święci Cyrylu i Metody, módlcie się za niego. 
Święty Karolu Boromeuszu, módl się za niego. 
Święci Benedykcie i Bernardzie, módlcie się za niego. 
Święci Franciszku i Dominiku, módlcie się za niego. 
Święty Ignacy z Loyoli, módl się za niego. 
Święty Franciszku Ksawery, módl się za niego. 
Święty Janie Mario Vianneyu, módl się za niego. 
Święty Filipie Nereuszu, módl się za niego. 
Święty Kasprze del Bufalo, módl się za niego. 
Święty Wincenty Pallotti, módl się za niego. 
Święta Sabino, módl się za niego. 
Święta Marcelo, módl się za niego. 
Święta Paulo, módl się za niego. 
Święta Franciszko Rzymska, módl się za niego. 
Święta Katarzyno Sieneńska, módl się za niego. 
Święta Tereso od Jezusa, módl się za niego. 

Wszyscy Święci i Święte Boże, módlcie się za niego. 

Chryste, usłysz nas. Chryste, usłysz nas. 
Chryste, wysłuchaj nas. Chryste, wysłuchaj nas. 



Boże, który dajesz sprawiedliwą zapłatę robotnikom Twojej winnicy, przyjmij Twojego sługę i naszego papieża Jana Pawła, by w wieczności cieszył się tajemnicą pokoju i miłości, której sam jako następca Piotra i pasterz Kościoła był wiernym szafarzem wobec Twojej rodziny. 
Przez Chrystusa, Pana naszego. 
Amen.


______________________
_za www.rzeczpospolita.pl_

----------


## Sonika

Piękna jest ta litania i pięknie była śpiewana w dniu pogrzebu Ojca Świętego.
Gdzie można jej posłuchać?
Znasz może jakiś link?

----------

do mnie to wszystko cały czas nie dociera  :sad:

----------


## Funia

Fizyk wrote:




> 2 Kwietnia o 21.37 Aniołowie chwycili za kilofy... 
> ...szybko rozbijali mury, aby poszerzyć Bramy Niebios. 
> Tak Wielki człowiek jeszcze nie wchodził do Nieba...


piękne

nic więcej nie jestem w stanie dodać

----------


## KrzysiekS

Przez ostatnie dni byłem tak przygnebiony, że niewiele moglem powiedziec. 

Teraz mysle jednak, ze po okresie silnej zadumy, znajde czas, aby siegnąc do Jego nauki i dzieł o Nim oraz w odpowiedni sposob bede kształtował życie moje, mojej rodziny oraz bede dawał odpowiednie swiadectwo osobom, z którym pracuje i spotykam sie w zyciu codziennym.

----------


## trach

... i to będzie najbardziej solidny dom, jaki w życiu wybudujesz!   :big grin:

----------


## ara

> Przez ostatnie dni byłem tak przygnebiony, że niewiele moglem powiedziec. 
> 
> Teraz mysle jednak, ze po okresie silnej zadumy, znajde czas, aby siegnąc do Jego nauki i dzieł o Nim oraz w odpowiedni sposob bede kształtował życie moje, mojej rodziny oraz bede dawał odpowiednie swiadectwo osobom, z którym pracuje i spotykam sie w zyciu codziennym.



Zbożny,piękny cel. Napisz nam kiedyś, czy Ci się to udaje na codzień.

----------


## Ew-ka

ja też wybrałam drzewko - żółtą magnolie - posadze ja na wprost mojego tarasu - ale najpierw muszą mi dowieźć ziemi- to będzie nasze " Papieskie drzewko szczęścia " , bo przecież byliśmy tacy szczęśliwi nie zdając sobie z tego sprawy

----------


## modulor

papa papa

----------

a nasz chinka pięknie się przyjęła i rośnie w oczach  :smile:

----------


## meganka

i cisza...

niech ten cudowny czlowiek nie pozostanie dla Was jedynie wsponieniem w postaci roslin.

On zyje poprzez to czego dokonal ,
przez nasze czyny
 i to czy wybieramy kazdego dnia jego wymagajaca sciezke-w gore strumienia prawdy.

To trudniejsze niz splywanie bezwladnez sila strumienia zycia.

----------


## Żelka

A ja wcale nie chce abyśmy się z Nim żegnali. Chce abyśmy witali Go z każdym nowym dniem wprowadzając w życie Jego nauki i śledząc Jego dobry przykład. Miłość do ludzi do świata i stwórcy tego wszystkiego...

----------


## legar

hmm

----------


## legar

wszystko sie zmienia...bądźmy dobrej myśli

----------


## ponury63

Galerie zdjęć Jana Pawła II


Warszawskie ulice 8 kwietnia 2005 roku

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

i już minął rok....a nam dalej Go brak

----------


## Żelka

...

----------


## maksiu

minął rok, a Ojciec Święty Jan Paweł II siedzi u boku Ojca Swego i wyprasza o łaski dla nas wszystkich.

_„Ja jestem zmartwychwstaniem i życiem. Kto we Mnie wierzy, to choćby umarł, żyć będzie. Każdy, kto żyje i wierzy we Mnie, nie umrze na wieki”_ (J 11,25-26).

przez ten rok zrozumiałem prawdziwe znaczenie tych słów
dziękuje 
m.

----------


## bodzio_g

> minął rok, a Ojciec Święty Jan Paweł II siedzi u boku Ojca Swego i wyprasza o łaski dla nas wszystkich.
> 
> _„Ja jestem zmartwychwstaniem i życiem. Kto we Mnie wierzy, to choćby umarł, żyć będzie. Każdy, kto żyje i wierzy we Mnie, nie umrze na wieki”_ (J 11,25-26).
> 
> przez ten rok zrozumiałem prawdziwe znaczenie tych słów
> dziękuje 
> m.


myślę , więc jestem ; myślę , więc może kiedyś zrozumiem ...

----------


## Sonika

Bardzo smutny jest dzisiejszy dzień....

----------


## Unic

BYŁEŚ , JESTEŚ I BĘDZIESZ W NASZYCH SERCACH

----------


## dzióbek

Już minął rok a ja ciagle pamiętam te dni jakby to było wczoraj  :cry:   :cry:  Łzy same cisną się do oczu  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## EDZIA

> Bardzo smutny jest dzisiejszy dzień....


Dla mnie nie był smutny a raczej wzruszający.
Jeszcze dziś rano byłam w Tatrach, widziałam przystrojony krzyż na Giewoncie...to był niesamowity i zaskakujący widok...zdawało się widzieć na tych ośnieżonych szczytach Jego postać, w Majestacie gor czuło się , że On tam jest...

W drodze powrotnej wypad do Ludźmierza...wzdłuż całej ul. Jana PawłaII palące się znicze, Jego pomnik przy kościele ...ciągle żywy w naszej pamięci

----------


## tola

Białystok....w sercu miasta pomnik Jana Pawła II przy Kościele Farnym...
tysiące płomieni zapalonych zniczy....
21.37 morze ludzi, cisza, skupienie, później bicie dzwonów i Barka...płynąca do Nieba...

----------


## fizyk

Czytam dzieciom książkę pt "Jak Karolek został Papieżem" i momentami przerywam, bo mnie ściska za gardło ...

----------


## tola



----------

